# Campbell Hausfeld 2030 Pressure Washer Problem



## 68rs327 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a Campbell Hausfeld 2030 Pressure Washer that is leaking water out of the valve beside the water hose hook up. I think the valve is called the Pressure Relief System Valve? It shoots out a stream of water 4 feet. I have taken the valve out and see nothing that looks out of the ordinary. Any ideas on what's going on and why water is shooting out of this valve. No joke, it shoots out of the valve atleast a 4 foot stream of water comes out of it?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

At least some of them have a "sacrificial" bolt that sheers the head when the water inside the pump freezes.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The 2030 has a combination "pressure/thermal" relief valve. This will allow excess pressure (above the rated using pressure/which should be on the machine), _and _will allow water to "bleed off" if the pump is allowed to run too long _without_ water actually moving through the pump. A lot of pressure washer pumps do not have adequate internal by-pass and will actually heat up the water within the pump cavity. This thermal relief valve will let water release to avoid high temp build-up. And--sometimes these type relief valves will just go bad. Without a pressure gauge and thermometer for testing, it's just a guess.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Change the relief valve, two "bolts" hold it on. Where located, may be able to give you source for new PRV


----------

